
Measles Cases Surpass 700 as Outbreak Continues Unabated - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/29/health/measles-outbreak-cdc.html
======
xmobileinfo
Correct me if I am wrong, but I am remembering that all of my daughter's
vaccinations had to be current before she started school in CA in 1975.
[https://www.mobileinforeviews.com/](https://www.mobileinforeviews.com/)

